# Electrics control panel Bessacar querie



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has just bought a Bessacar E410 2003 vintage. Above the door is the control panel for the electrics. I can understand most but we can,t quite work out the switch on the left.
It is a 3 position rocker switch with a 0 adjacent to the centre position, presumeably off.
Underneath the switch is a picture of the rear (habitation) and battery symbol of the vehicle whilst the picture above the switch shows a cab and battery.
My querie is if the switch is up does this mean the engine battery is being used and down indicate use of the leisure battery. 
What about charging are batteries charged by engine or mains charger regardless of the switch position. With the switch in the centre position the lights still work, I thought the 12volt would have been off. 
Can anyone help, similar set up may be used on other models of that era. The handbook is a bit vague.
Thanks everyone and anyone.
Dave


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Bessacar control panel*

Hi I think you will find that this switch is for supply to the habitation side of the van. The batteries should be charged automatically either from the engine when it is running and from mains when on hook up. When you had the switch in the off position were you on mains hook up if so you were taking power direct from the on board charging unit.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Ah yes, it was on mains hook up so that would make sense. Going to go and check now and see what hapens with hook up disconnected.
Thanks for your help.
Dave


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Yep, you were 100% correct. With mains disconnected batteries are off in centre position. Very grateful for your help and so are my friends with there new (to them )toy. Now I can get back to sorting a few jobs on my own motorhome
Thanks Dave


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

With the engine running both batteries should charge.
On EHU you may find that only the habitation battery charges no matter what the position of the switch. I had an explorer group van with a similar design that worked like this.
(Current Swift vans charge whichever battery is switched in)

Safariboy.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply all very helpful, I will let him know, (not my van) was asking on behalf of a friend
Thanks, Dave


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*charging*

On the control panel there is a button with a red light in it possibly with a picture of the cab or engine when the red light is on it means that the engine battery is being charged from the mains, I might suggest you friend looks up eddie at vanbitz and if he has not already got one buy a battery mate, this will automatically trickle charge the engine battery from the leisure battery when ever there is a difference of 1 volt


----------

